# Elk Prosciutto



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 5, 2016)

Elk Prosciutto has been cured, rinsed and dried on the rack. Now in the UMAi charcuterie bag and sealed in the VP112.

Next in the fridge on a rack. 













ep0.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 5, 2016


















ep1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 5, 2016


















ep2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 5, 2016






Ready for the fridge

.













elkp3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 5, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2016)

It sure looks good Rick!

Your RV must smell absolutely fantastic!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 5, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> It sure looks good Rick!
> 
> Your RV must smell absolutely fantastic!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 12, 2016)

That looks awesome Rick, any idea on the cure time? I will be following this one.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 12, 2016)

Missed this. Checking in to see the finale!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 21, 2016)

This is ready and looking good.













umepro.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 21, 2016






UMAi worked very good again.













umepro1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 21, 2016






Oh yeah.













umepro2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 21, 2016


















umepro3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 21, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2016)

Holey Kow...  how intense is the flavor ??   Looks awesome...  I could eat that...


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 22, 2016)

Like Dave said,I could eat that!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah, I'd make myself a meal and not share a strip!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 22, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Yeah, I'd make myself a meal and not share a strip!


My wife said thats elk?

Yeah why

She said dont have the game taste

Thats cuz i stuck my tongue out, spun 3 times to the right and said gunga alunga.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 22, 2016)

nepas said:


> My wife said thats elk?
> 
> Yeah why
> 
> ...


I thought voodoo was only in Louisiana...


----------

